# tax/fbars



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay got my daughters taxes in the mail via the dutch PO system 2 weeks ago and sent the fbars via Fed Exp. yesterday.Being this covered 6 years of both is there a problem for the girls if the fbars get there first.
Asking as I tried to check the status on the taxes and according to the PIO thet are still in processing which seems very strang.
Why not everything has gone wrong so far.

Thanks for the help again

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry about the FBARs getting there before the tax returns. There are circumstances where you don't have to file income tax returns at all, but you still have to file FBARs. They may not even match them up at all, as far as I can tell.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks 

Bernie


Bevdeforges said:


> Don't worry about the FBARs getting there before the tax returns. There are circumstances where you don't have to file income tax returns at all, but you still have to file FBARs. They may not even match them up at all, as far as I can tell.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't worry about the FBARs getting there before the tax returns. There are circumstances where you don't have to file income tax returns at all, but you still have to file FBARs. They may not even match them up at all, as far as I can tell.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Bev, I thought that if you make too little income to file a US tax return, then you don't have to file FBAR.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ladyhawk said:


> Bev, I thought that if you make too little income to file a US tax return, then you don't have to file FBAR.


No - you would think so, wouldn't you? Actually, you still have to file an FBAR if you meet the requirements for filing an FBAR. The form goes into a separate office from the IRS.

It's the FATCA forms where you don't have to file them if you aren't required to file an income tax return - no matter how much in reportable assets you hold. Says that right in the instructions for the form.

I did the forms for a friend of mine here who has investments that put her over the FBAR and FATCA filing thresholds. But because she does not have enough income to have to file, we only filed the FBAR forms for her this year. (She is in a kind of unique situation, though.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

